# Choctawhatchee River below hwy 20



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Bored early this afternoon so made a dry run to check river conditions below hwy 20. Was in Dothan yesterday so had a tank of cheap(er) Alabama gas. It waS 34 cents per gallon cheaper at Sams Club than here in De Funiak. This is crazy..... Had I know this I would have taken all my generator hurricane gas cans and filled them up. 

1. At Cowford Landing at the hwy 20 bridge at 2PM there were 16 rigs parked under the bridge. Only one parked in the new ramp area. This ramp was out of the water and rip-rap didn't look good at end of the ramp. Everyone using the hard sand at old ramp by bridge. Walked about 75 ft out into the river on hard pack sand bar. With 16 rigs there at 2PM there must have been many more this morning. It's HOT at 2PM.

2 Bozemans Landing below Cowford: Headed west of hwy 20 toward Bruce. Just before you get to Bruce turn left on hwy 3280 (south). About 1.7 miles turn left on BMW Rd. This is a good spot with good parking and a good concrete ramp. Five rigs parked there. Ramps in good shape although water is low. Riprap and sand looked ok.

3. Simplers Landing: Below Cowford and Bozemans, off hwy 3280 which goes south off hwy 20 at Bruce, stopped at Simpler Landing. Turn leff aat McCewen St. About 5 rigs parked here and one boat was launching. Guys under the shed had a few cool ones told me bream are being caught but not in boat loads.River is very low with sandbars here and there. There is one leaving Simplers right at the river to watch for. It's just a short distance to the river. One guy wanted to take me for a look-see but he had too many Bud's so respectfully declined. 

3. Rooks Bluff: A bit further down 3280. Turn left at the Rooks Bluff Coke sign, but forget about launching here. Ramp in bad shape.

4. Smoke House; Another 2 or 3 miles down 3280 turn left on Smoke House Rd. This is paved. Water here is low too but better than further north. This was the best looking of the bunch but it's a couple mile run to the river. I haven't fished here since I was a teen-ager. It has an excellent reputation. The run to river goes through two wider lake areas. This whole area can be fished without every getting to the river if you find them. I will be planning a trip here next week as well as up at Cowford or Bozemans.

Then on down 3280 I passed a street sign to Magnolia Lodge. Haven't been there since 50's so don't know if it is still open or not.

Further on down 3280 you come to Black Creek right on 3280, Brand new ramp there. 

Plenty of access points off hwy 3280 to the Choctawhatchee River. Take your pick and have fun. Water looks very good but low up north. It gets a little better downriver, but use your river savvy and watch for those bars and snags.



Here are some photos of the ramps http://tinyurl.com/42xev9z 
Put the cursor hand on each photo and the ID window should open, I hope.


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

HEard any fishing reports? Will be fishing black creek next weekend.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Haven't hear anything on Black Creek, but there was some decent action below Bozemans last Sunday according to a neighbor. When I crossed Black Creek on 3280 today about 3pm the water was high, up to the bottom of the dock. Tide must have been in.


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

do you mind if i post this on another forum? i think it would be great info for local bass clubs with tournaments...i know we use the one on Hwy 20...which is out of the water.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Sure*

Sure, post away.

I was down at Smoke House Lake today which is off 3280. Haven't been there in decades. Good launch, plenty of water. Much more water down there than up north although the water lline on trees is about 18 inches down. Think I will start fishing down that way until we get some better water levels up north. I usually fish well north of Cowford.


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks alot. I read your post on Smoke House Lake. I have never heard of it. ill have to see if i can find it on googe maps.


----------

